# TextField/Passwort



## e9926044 (10. Apr 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe auf meinem JFrame ein JTextField und möchte bei jeder eingabe mit "setEchoCharacter(char c) einen * an statt der eingegebenen Zahl senden.
Mein JTestField heißt textFeldPw, aber es funktioniert nicht, dass ich mit textFeldPw.setEchoCharacter("*); die Methode setEchoCharacter aufrufe, da sie von JTextField nicht unterstützt wird.
Weiß da jemand eine Abhilfe.

lg und vielen DANK!!

Hannes


----------



## The_S (10. Apr 2007)

Verwende ein JPasswordField


----------



## WieselAc (10. Apr 2007)

java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/components/passwordfield.html


----------



## e9926044 (10. Apr 2007)

Ich hab jetzt schon alles mit einem JTextField gemacht - geht das nicht irgendwie mit setEchoCharacter?

Vielen Dank!!! und lg
Hannes


----------



## The_S (10. Apr 2007)

JPasswordField ist viel einfacher und genau dafür gemacht!


----------



## e9926044 (10. Apr 2007)

OK, ich werds mit dem JPasswortField probieren.

Vielen DANK für Eure Hilfe!!

lg
Hannes


----------

